# chipmuncks



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

hi im getting some chipmuncks soon and the only thing that is bothering me is were to put the tank inside or out? could someone please help


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

tank ?

chipmonks need to be in very large cages :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: Chipmunks need to be kept in large wire cages/aviaries. They are active critters and love to run up the wire and bounce around. They can be kept in outdoor aviaries but NEVER in a tank. I have 2 babies and they are already in an indoor aviary and are getting a large custom built one in the living room soon


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

just as everyone else has said they must be kept in a large avairy type cage as what you would give a sugar glider. but to answer your question it is up to you wether you would like to keep them indoors or outdoors as they will do well in either and dont need any extra heating unless they are very young.
stu


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

sorry i forgt wat they were called and tank was the first thing to my mind:blush:
im building a cage witch mesures 6ft high x 4ft wide x 5ft long is this biggenough


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

matt1993 said:


> sorry i forgt wat they were called and tank was the first thing to my mind:blush:
> im building a cage witch mesures 6ft high x 4ft wide x 5ft long is this biggenough


 
That sounds great but just be aware that they are great escape artists:no1:


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

ok thanks, which is better inside or out


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

probably inside, during the winter and maybe move it outside in the summer, but just be careful outside if they escape, your probably not gonna find them


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

that size cage would be too big to put inside


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would say as long as they have a warm box to sleep in they will be ok outside but it really depends on whether they are babies or have always lived in a house as they wont have time to grow a winter coat if they have always been kept warm.


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Chipmunks need to be kept in large wire cages/aviaries. They are active critters and love to run up the wire and bounce around. They can be kept in outdoor aviaries but NEVER in a tank. I have 2 babies and they are already in an indoor aviary and are getting a large custom built one in the living room soon


I can vouch for this too, they are always active and pretty fun to watch too : victory:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

the best time to put any animal outside is in the autumm as then they can slowly adapt to the cold with ethe weather, so from now onwards would be ok to keep them outside just make sure they have plenty of bedding in their nest box.
stu


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

They will hibernate during the winter, so unless you don't want to see them for a few months, keep them indoors


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

ok if i put the cage indoors then i will have to make some changes to it so will (6ft high x 6 1/2ft wide x 3ft deep) be large enouht for a trio of chipmuncks


----------



## privatepile (Oct 3, 2009)

Matt whats sexes are your chipmunks?

Unless they are in the same cage from a young age you might have problems or if they are not from the same family.

Also if its MMF chipmunks you have Ms will fight with each other for the chipmunk.

THis is just a general rule and like all animals each Chipmunks behaviour will be different.

I have a chipmunk and they are great fun to watch.ALthough he did have an accident before i got him and he lost some of his tail.But it doesnt bother him and he still flies around the house when i leave him out


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're breeding them, i think you're supposed to have more females in the cage than males, i could be wrong though


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

i havent got any chipmuncks yet im trying to do as much reasheach about them aspossible and no im not planing on breeding them
also if i got three chipmucks from the same litter withch sex is less likely to fight males or femals


----------



## privatepile (Oct 3, 2009)

The males.

Females are less likely to fight.So FF may be the best option


----------



## tinkerbell905 (May 30, 2009)

Hi 

i am getting chipmunks as well. I am currently writing my shopping list for them. I was just wondering what substrate should i use as flooring?

also has anyone got any tips or advise.

Thanks


----------



## ratsnake009 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have a very large aviary with birds in would chipmunks go in there and mingle with the birds fine or would they try to eat them or anything like that?


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

ratsnake009 said:


> i have a very large aviary with birds in would chipmunks go in there and mingle with the birds fine or would they try to eat them or anything like that?


That's not a good idea. You can't predict what may happen but i doubt that they would live together harmoniously.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ratsnake009 said:


> i have a very large aviary with birds in would chipmunks go in there and mingle with the birds fine or would they try to eat them or anything like that?


 you would end up with lots of fat chipmunks and no birds: victory: 
stu


----------

